# Cichlid advice please



## NewfieFishGuy (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi Folks,

I've been away for a while. Too busy at work to keep up to date here. But that's done and the bug is back. We've been thinking about switching to cichlids. We have had a few deaths to disease and we gave our remaining female dwarf gouramis to a neighbour that thought a M/F dwarf pairing was a good idea. 

Anyway, I'm left with a 32g with 9 neons, 4 peppered corys, 2 ottos. It is a planted tank. I can only remember the ?cryptocorne wisili? There's also a grass-like plant, and a thin/tiny-leaved plant. Fairly lightly planted because we keep things trimmed back.

And that leads to my question. I've been eyeing the African/SA section of the LFS for months. We're interested in getting something different and this seems like a way to go. I had been thinking this would require removing everything from the tank (I have takers for what's left), but was reading that bolivian rams will co-exist with what I still have. 

So, question 1. Is it true that my setup would be fine for 4 bolivian rams?

Or, should I fall back to the plan of replacing everything including the plants and go with a rocky tank? If so, from what's at the LFS, we like the look of, and seems to fit my tank, it seems that I have three other options:

1. Firebird cichlids.
2. Kribs (but, honestly, I think they've been at the LFS a long time).
3. assorted mbunas. 
4. yellow labs (currently out but expecting soonish)

They also have frontosa (too big), green terrors (too big), and a few others that I may go back to get their names of if nothing seems to work.

I did read people's opinions of the mbunas and that does have me thinking...

I think we would prefer the bolivians if they have much personality. I guess we're looking for personality and fairly easy to breed as my son would love to see that.

So, whatcha all think?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Go with kribs or bolivian rrams you can add them to the setup you already have. I keep kribs in my planted tank with otos shrimp cories a betta and a SAE. Bolivian rams are more peaceful though and with kribs yyou cant keep caves in the tank or they will start to breed and get very agressive. If you go with rams you could get a pair of german blue rams which are 100x nicer than the blovian rams in color wise but they are a bit more agressive and delicate.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

I second the Bolivian or Kribs....though I'd only suggest a pair in a 32g tank. They are fiesty little guys and I'm not sure that a 32g tank would be large enough for 2 pairs. You could get 4 and when 2 pair off, then return or sell the other 2. They are likely to breed for you (Kribs or Bolivians).

These Dwarf Cichlids have alot of personality and are very pretty, so I think you'll be happy with them.

I'm not sure what a Firebird Cichlid is, but I'd avoid the Assorted African tank. Not many Mbuna would be happy in a 32g tank, but you could possibly have a Yellow Lab species tank if you got rid of what you have now.

I really think a Bolivian or Krib pair would work nicely with what you have now.


----------



## NewfieFishGuy (Jul 27, 2006)

I think the Firebird is a peac0ck after doing some research. But I think I'd need to go back to the store to see if they'd confirm that. I've found they're a little loose with their naming of fish at times but generally pretty helpful.

I'm also a little concerned that the Bolivians are not Bolivians. They don't quite look like the pictures I've seen since starting the research. I need to go back for another look but maybe it's just 'cause they're small.

I like the idea of kribs but I'm fairly sure they've been at the store for a year or more. Probably in a 20g. That can't be too good.

So, 2 Bolivians are my most likely bet but I'm going to go back and have another look at them to be sure that's what they are. Any opinions on the best way to identify male/female so I get a pair? what I've seen so far is they're hard to tell and my lack of experience with them won't help.

Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Bolivians are hard to sex when younger. Here is a profile on them....you can scroll through the pics for male and female pics. The dorsal and caudal fins of mature males will be much longer than females. Females are usually rounder than males.

With the peac0cks, you'd have to clear the tank out as well. But, peac0cks get a tad big for a 32g IMO. You could grow some out in that size tank, but you'd want atleast a 55g or similar sized 4ft tank for them long term.


----------



## NewfieFishGuy (Jul 27, 2006)

Update: I went to the LFS for a good look at the Bolivians trying to see if they really were Bolivians and I noticed that the tank next to the Bolivians was infested with Ich. Worst I've ever seen (not that I've seen it that often).

Anyone have any insight into whether the water supply is typically connected between tanks? 

Obviously it's a concern to buy at all from such a place, but my options are fairly limited considering where I am. But I will be checking another place on the weekend.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Do not buy from the store until you know for sure that they are healthy. I suggest going to a local forum and posting a wanted add for the fish you need. I get most of my fish from local experienced fish keepers for cheap all the time.


----------

